# who much does your 'cross weigh??



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

curious, how much does your race setup weigh??

my -05 conquest pro, with ultegra drivetrain, magic bar/stem, ultegra/cxp33 came in at around 21pounds. size 58

seems a tad heavy...is it?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

argylesocks said:


> curious, how much does your race setup weigh??
> 
> my -05 conquest pro, with ultegra drivetrain, magic bar/stem, ultegra/cxp33 came in at around 21pounds. size 58
> 
> seems a tad heavy...is it?


I never bothered weighing mine (that's something reserved for road bikes, after all), but I would imagine it's in the 21-23 lb range. I think most cross bikes are around there. You're not going to try crossing on your lightest wheelset, are you?


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*19 lbs*

maybe a little less. 

IF with Ksyruim Tubbies


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

vonteity said:


> I never bothered weighing mine (that's something reserved for road bikes, after all), but I would imagine it's in the 21-23 lb range. I think most cross bikes are around there. You're not going to try crossing on your lightest wheelset, are you?


naw... sticking with the cxp33's. 
i just thought i had heard of people getting in the high teens.... not that saving a few pounds is really going to make a difference in my ...umm..."performance"...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

argylesocks said:


> naw... sticking with the cxp33's.
> i just thought i had heard of people getting in the high teens.... not that saving a few pounds is really going to make a difference in my ...umm..."performance"...


Yeah, it probably won't make a difference at all. I rode an aluminum bike with carbon fork last year... this year I'm going all carbon, so I'm bound to save a pound or two. It helps that I only run one chainring, too. Hmm, maybe last year's bike was more like 20 lbs... now you have me curious. Damn you!


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Vonteity...now you have me curious. Not about weight, but about your cross rig. What full carbon are you going with...got pics?

And if its full carbon/single ring and a smaller frame size, you are definitely in the high teens weight wise.

BTW...I ride an IF steel Planet Cross (53cm) w/ older campy 8/9 speed and it goes around 18.5lbs.

Thanks...JT


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

jt2gt said:


> Vonteity...now you have me curious. Not about weight, but about your cross rig. What full carbon are you going with...got pics?
> 
> And if its full carbon/single rind and a smaller frame size, you are definitely in the high teens weight wise.
> 
> ...


Assuming they can get me two... I'm going with the Alan X40 Carbon Cross.










Ooh, purty... I think last year's Ultral was a medium. I think I'm going to go with Ultegra 9 speed, single chainring again. Might go for DA-9 on the race bike and Ultegra on the pit bike. I'm a little spoiled with full DA on my road bike. I don't know if I'll be able to downgrade to Ultegra. The shifting might drive me batty.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

argylesocks said:


> oh yeah. im sure you'll do horrible with ultegra
> so does Alan have a regional team that your on?
> 
> 
> honestly, i dont notice much of a dif between my DA-9 and my Ult-9


Yeah, the Mid-Atlantic team. I honestly haven't ridden full Ultegra, so my concerns are probably completely unfounded. I know that 105 is actually mentally PAINFUL for me to ride now. I don't think I'm getting both bikes at the same time, so I'll get the first one built up with Ultegra and see how I like it. If it's OK, I'll stick with that for the second bike, too. Cheaper to replace busted parts!

About buying two... I almost wasn't going to be able to swing it. It kind of seems like somewhat of a waste... I mean, the pro elite women are probably going to lap me 3 times in a 45 minute race and I'm worried about having a spare bike? HA!


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Assuming they can get me two... I'm going with the Alan X40 Carbon Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, purty... I think last year's bike was a medium. I think I'm going to go with Ultegra 9 speed, single chainring again. Might go for DA-9 on the race bike and Ultegra on the pit bike. I'm a little spoiled with full DA on my road bike. I don't know if I'll be able to downgrade to Ultegra. The shifting might drive me batty.


oh yeah. im sure you'll do horrible with ultegra 
so does Alan have a regional team that your on?


honestly, i dont notice much of a dif between my DA-9 and my Ult-9

ps, that bike is wicked pissah
and to think that you are getting 2 of them...hmm. i hate you. (JK)


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice rig...thanks for the pics. Don't think you will notice Ultegra especially with all the mud and dirt in the drivetrain.

Enjoy and update the pics when you get her built up.

JT


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

My Scandium Rock Lobsters were each under 18lbs. last year. I'll make some changes (different sponsors for bar, stem, seat post, etc.) but I think they'll be in that range again this year. The frames are 3lbs each, 53cm TT. I have the True Temper carbon fork on both. Otherwise, they will be shimano 10spd this year instead of 9 and I have a variety of tubular wheels that I'll be setting up with different tires.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

umm... me a real good speller.

the subject line should have been "HOW much..." not "who much"

and to think someone gave me a college diploma....


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

argylesocks said:


> umm... me a real good speller.
> 
> the subject line should have been "HOW much..." not "who much"
> 
> and to think someone gave me a college diploma....


I think we figured that one out, honey.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

I stuck my Poprad on a scale in a shop last week and it came in at 22 and change, but that's with some pretty heavy tires and tubes. My hope is that with my road wheelset I'd be closer to 20 ... but who knows.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*if you gotta pick it up and run w/ it*



vonteity said:


> I never bothered weighing mine (that's something reserved for road bikes, after all), but I would imagine it's in the 21-23 lb range. I think most cross bikes are around there. You're not going to try crossing on your lightest wheelset, are you?


getting it as light as you can is pretty important. i run zipp 303's w/ dugast tires...steel bike (last year, this years will be aluminum) and it came in around 18.3. this years should be a tiny bit lighter, but a bunch stiffer.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

argylesocks said:


> curious, how much does your race setup weigh??
> 
> my -05 conquest pro, with ultegra drivetrain, magic bar/stem, ultegra/cxp33 came in at around 21pounds. size 58
> 
> seems a tad heavy...is it?


18lbs with double ring and tubies. Could probably get into low 17's if I felt like it.......I don't


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

just weighed my Richard Sachs wich is mostly Ultegra with basic tubular hoops and it's about 19.5. Why is it so light? i figured it would be 21 or so. I do recall the frame and fork being quite light in the hands before building.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

my bike in the sticky show your bikes should weigh 17 lbs once the sew ups are on there. its 18.4 right now with clinchers, and the new wheelset should be about 15-2 lbs lighter.

my other bike, Trek X01 is 20.4

jeremy


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

my 61cm Kelly astonished me at being 21lbs. Nothing light on it either. Campy Veloce, 32 hole wheels. 38 c speedmaxs at wiegh time(race tires are Michelin's). The only liberty I took on wieght was a Race Face BB/Crank. Considering I wiegh 220, that's pretty damned good. 10% of my body wieght.


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*poprad w/DA 9 = 21.25 lbs*

with the nashbar carbon fork, DA 9 spd crankset, DA 9, and stock wheels/bars. size 57.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

allezdude said:


> with the nashbar carbon fork, DA 9 spd crankset, DA 9, and stock wheels/bars. size 57.


How do you like the Nashbar carbon fork? And how much weight do you think it saved you over the stock poprad fork, if any? 

I have a 55cm poprad, '05.


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*fork*



KeatonR said:


> How do you like the Nashbar carbon fork? And how much weight do you think it saved you over the stock poprad fork, if any?
> 
> I have a 55cm poprad, '05.


mine is an '01 with steel fork which weighs 2.2 lbs. i've heard the nashbar fork is around 600 grams (forgot to weigh b/f install), so figure I saved about .8 lbs. (not a lot eh).

i haven't ridden it yet so can't comment. it looks good from the front, chunky from the side. but quality/finish is nice. was going to try and saw off disc tabs- now that it's on i've decided the look isn't too bad.


----------



## bbagdan (Aug 20, 2004)

wow, there's some heavy bikes out there. mine is a custom Columbus Foco steel frame and fork, size 60, and the total bike weighs 18.5lbs, not bad for a big steely. 

frame/fork: custom columbus foco steel 60cm
wheels: mavic, dt revolution, DA hubs 38/32
tires: panaracer crossblaster, conti tubes
stem: wcs 120
bar: itm millenium 44, cinelli tape
headset: fsa orbit
saddle: slr
post: use alien 250mm
shifters: ultegra f and r ders and sti
cranks; suntour xc pro 175
rings: fsa 46/38
bb: ultegra 122mm
pedals: shimano 747
cassette: ultegra 12-25
chain: sram pc89r hollow pin
brakes: empella frog legs


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

My fuji weighs in at 21lbs but there isn't anything that I would call lightweight. I now I will probably thrash it this year so no use in upgrading anything yet.


----------



## CAT4ever (Sep 1, 2005)

*Nashbar fork*

Just installed mine and weighed it after cutting the steerer. It came just over a pound which, if I've done my math correctly, is about 600 grams or so. So, I dumped about 1.5-2 lbs going to the carbon fork over my stock cheap steel one. Time will tell how it rides.


----------



## canelupo (Feb 25, 2005)

*18 lbs*

Alan X40, size medium, built up with Campy. Tubulars (zipp 303 rims laced to Campy hubs).


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

2005 Kona Major Jake 54cm
Kona P2 Heavy as can be fork
Mavic Open Pro/DA hubs
TTT handle bar 42
Look carbo stem 110 
ultegra right shifter
Shimano 600 left lever
shimano 105 172.5 crank
salsa 40t tooth chainring
FSA carbon chainguard
third eye chain watcher
titec seatpost
Fizik pave seat
shimano xt cantis - hope to get some pauls or spookys soon
candy pedals
12/25 cassette
Michelin Mud 2 tires

18.5 lbs. I have the Kona heavy fork. Could shed some weight with a lighter fork but they are a lot of $$$$$.


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

KeatonR said:


> I stuck my Poprad on a scale in a shop last week and it came in at 22 and change, but that's with some pretty heavy tires and tubes. My hope is that with my road wheelset I'd be closer to 20 ... but who knows.


My Poprad is heavy as hell. 25+ with seatbag and two bottle cages with road tires. That puppy has to go on a diet after cross season, oney sucs right now as I'm buying a new home.

How is yours set up? Mine is stock except a nice light saddle and a compact FSA crank.


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

Steel Voodoo 58cm 20.0 pounds with Campy Chorus shifters, FSA compact crank, 13x29 cassette, Thomsen seatpost, tubulars with heavy Tufo tires.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

argylesocks said:


> curious, how much does your race setup weigh??
> 
> my -05 conquest pro, with ultegra drivetrain, magic bar/stem, ultegra/cxp33 came in at around 21pounds. size 58
> 
> seems a tad heavy...is it?


I have a 17 inch Litespeed mountain frame Ultegra/Deore with a double Sugino crank/Open Pro rims/Deore hub rear/Tiare front hub converted to cross that weighs 21.7 pounds and a 48 cm Kelly with Ultegra/Deore/triple Ritchey triple crank/Cosmos rear/Nuke proof front/Open Pro rim that weighs 21.6 pounds.

I used tubulars a couple of years ago and the bikes weighed 20 pounds with Tufo tubulars on Reflex rims.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*about 20-21lbs*



argylesocks said:


> curious, how much does your race setup weigh??
> 
> my -05 conquest pro, with ultegra drivetrain, magic bar/stem, ultegra/cxp33 came in at around 21pounds. size 58
> 
> seems a tad heavy...is it?


My geared cross bike is a custom curtlo, 56cm truetemper steel, ultegra octalink cranks, dura ace 9sp sti levers, 105 deraleres, fairly heavy wheelset velocity deep road V's and cheap shimano rx100 hubs, michelin mud clinchers, I think it's about 20-21 lbs with cross tires, and sub 20 with road tires. I also have a single speed cross check, curently set up as a fixed SS, no rear brake, lever blade on the right broken off, still with the heavy stock fork, it is probably just shy of 20lbs.


----------



## Mpower077 (May 22, 2007)

havent weighed it myself but my 2007 Fuji Cross Comp is listed at 21.5 lbs


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

19 LBS w/ 1 ring, 105 rear der, Paul's thumbie (soon to be replaced w/ a 105 brifter) K's and Tufo tubie clinchers. Swapping them out for tubies so the weight gained with the brifter should even out w/ the lighter wheelset/tires. I hope. But then, I'd be better off dropping 3-5 lbs my self......(Empella Bonfire w/ Crossfire cf fork-56 cm)


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

My 52cm Trek XO2 weighed 18.5 lbs without pedals at the shop when I picked it up. With pedals I'd guess that it weighs about 19.2 lbs.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

Vicious 853 steel F/F with ultegra, Ksyrium's and Thompson bits- 21lbs....could get lower with a carbon fork and lighter wheels, but I could get lighter by losing weight, too


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

My Slingshot DD-X with a Ritchey wcs carbon fork with a decent group weighs 17.18 lbs. That is with my heavy ksyrium equipes. I run record levers with spooky brakes and a DA nine speed barend with DA rear der.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

Frame Rocky Mountain CXR 51cm with Easton X90 fork
Dura Ace shifters, front/rear der and 12-27 cassette 
Shimano brakes
Ksyrium SL with Vittoria clinchers (I want tubbies, maybe this year it will happen)
Race Face Cadence compact crank with Ultegra BB 46-36 chainrings
Ritchey WCS and 3TTT Less cockpit
Selle SLR Gelflow saddle
Crank Bros C pedals
Weight 18.75lbs on digital scale at work

I train and commute with 105 grouppo and Shimano 550 wheels and heavy tires, then come race season I build up the race bike.
Weight with this set-up 20.5lbs


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

My 07 Kona Major Major 58 cm with the Easton EC-90 X fork and Campy Centaur groupset is 18.5 lbs. Up to now it's been an excellent and solid bike for my 220 lbs frame.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

MY Custom Sycip Easton 7005 series frame with Dura Ace 10 and some bomb proof Ritchey carbon stuff with Mavic Ksyrium SL Tubuars with tufos comes in at 16.2 lbs... Now all I have to do is make it go fast.....


----------



## fritZman (Jul 13, 2005)

17.51 lbs flat-bar CX with MTB components.

2007 Giant TCX frame with Easton EC90X fork, AM Classic Hurricane wheels.

Components are Paul Motolite v-brakes & levers, rear SRAM X0 twist shifter with 2007 super short cage X9 derailleur, 

Drivetrain is 1x9 with Shimano 11:26 cassette, FSA Gossamer crankset with 42t ring and chain guide, Beater SL pedals.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

haha. i was looking at the threads and thought "oh man, not another stupid 'bike weight' thread"..... then i realized i started the thread. oops.

fwiw. i think my ridley weighed in around 18.5 or so. i am putting on new wheels & tubulars... but dont expect it to change much...


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

Man, some of these bikes are freakin light... 

I've got a 56cm SWorks Tri Cross with a Dura Ace double ring build and it weighs 20.0lbs. Wheels are on the heavier side being ~1700 gram clinchers, but there's not a whole lot more wieght that I can shave off.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

Rahmen Kuota "Kross" 1133 Gramm. 

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/443803

Eggbeater 3 Ti.
KMC 10X-SL.
:Sram Red.
Clavicula-t FSA-Mono,
Lightweight-Ventoux 
Continental Mud
:Schmolke Handlebar 163 Gramm.
:Syntace F99 .
Tektro RX 5 tuned.

5980 Gramm


----------



## shocktch45 (Dec 9, 2008)

56cm cannondale cross 2 singlespeed = under 16lbs


----------



## taob (Oct 19, 2005)

My Stigmata with carbon race wheels and Force shifters/ders. is 16 lbs. Frame size is a 52cm.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Never weighed it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My 50cm Las Cruces is 18.4 lbs... with my legs it might as well be double that.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Put me in the "I have no idea" category.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

My Bonfire w/ Rival, 1 chainring, Reflexes, an old D/A crank weighs in at about 19lbs, size 56ish.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Singlespeed 
Lugged Reynolds steel
Quill stem, headset, etc
Clincher wheels with Conti's

19.9lbs....


----------



## Justridinalong (Dec 31, 2008)

Trek XO-2 With Sram Red levers and rder. Race X lite wheels. Look quartz pedals. 18 lbs. May be upgrading the crank to Red by the season to shed some more weight.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*54cm Gunnar Crosshairs*

Frankenbike build. Some shimano, campy, etc. Nothing too exotic. With rxl tubie wheels it's about 21.5. Not sure if a pound or two will make much difference with me by the 2nd or 3rd lap when the bike has about 5 pounds of mud on it...

I think it's time to pull out the dedicated Crosshairs s&s travel bike to use as my pit bike this year...

-epicxt


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine is a 56CM with a 56.5 TT custom Ti that fluctuates between 17 and 19LB depending on wheels (Sew-ups vs. Clinchers)


----------



## ockhardigan (Jul 7, 2009)

Have a XL Guerciotti X Crow. Its around 15.5 to 16 lbs depending on what wheels.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

This thread motivated me to go weigh, so doing the stand on a scale and pick up a bike thing, I get 22 even for my 1999 Conquest with D/A Crank and Mirage shifts and ders with Ultegra hubs - Reflex - cheap Vittoria cross tires. Since I weigh ten times that, I figure I've got a better bike to rider weight ratio than all you skinny guys.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

medium yeti arc-x with sram rival, xtr pedals, king hubs and open pros, 19 pounds.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

My C-X bike weights what it weights. The frame and parts were chosen for the precision and reliability . . . weight being the last factor . . . however light-weight is often an attribute of precise and reliable parts. 

We have a local racer here in KC named Steve Tilford. I'm not as fast as he is, and I think that if he added 10Lbs. to his bike, he'd still beat me by just almost just as much.


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

16 pounds and change. I didn't choose my parts strictly based on weight but it was a factor in the choices I made.


----------

